# Painting Deathwatch



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Right, not sure whether this is really a painting topic, or fluff, or rules really; but it does concern painting (because I need to know about Deathwatch heraldry).

The Deathwatch rules allow you to field single Deathwatch models who have returned to their chapters after their service with the Ordo Xenos. My question is, do these models continue to wear their Deathwatch-heraldry power armour, or do they wear their normal chapter heraldry, but with the left shoulderpad as a Deathwatch shoulderpad? Or, something else I haven't considered?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They revert to wearing their own Chapter's heraldry, with the exception of the Deathwatch shoulder pad or a similar icon that denotes their service on their armour.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i wouldn't go with a whole shoulder pad if there out of the deathwatch but maybe something like termie honours, but it would be the symbol in a small scale?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I believe the fluff says they revert back to their regular armor but they keep the shoulder pad to denote their service in the deathwatch.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

I should think that this would be a chapter or even marine specific thing


----------

